# leopard et /etc/hosts



## Brips (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

une petite info, je sais pas si c'est vraiment propre à léopard. voila, j'ai voulu ajouter une machine dans mon fichier /etc/hosts et en suivant les infos sur le net, j'ai testé avec la commande niload, elle ne fonctionnait pas. Par contre, j'ai pu utiliser les noms de machines créé tout de suite après les avoir ajouté dans /etc/hosts

voila juste c'était juste une petite info


----------



## tatouille (2 Novembre 2007)

utilise  netinfo


----------



## Brips (4 Novembre 2007)

j'en ai pas eu besoin non plus de netinfo, ça fonctionnait du premier coup


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2007)

plus de netinfo dans leopard


----------

